# Ridgid spindle/belt sander improvement



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

This is a great machine and I use it often, but it sure leaves a mess... I Am sure This has been done, But here is my take at it... Bought everything from Peachtree.

If you're interested I can break down the components!

I would say this set up gets about 90% of the dust, especially when using the belt.

Ricky


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

That looks like it would work great. Not too costly either. 
Thanks for the post. I will probably be doing the same to my Ridged sander.


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

You can't see in the pic, but the dust mouth is screwed down in place with the belt sander stop piece screw.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Is this hooked to a shop vac. or DC?

Don


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Dc. It works pretty darn good. I really have very little to no dust


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I bought a dust hood but I think it's to big. I had the hood hooked up to my DC "It's the Grizzly 1.5 hp." and my shop vac. hooked to the dust port. The dust hood isn't doing a very good job. I might try making some baffles to cut down the size of the dust hood. I know this will work I just need to experimint to get it set up right. Here is a link to my dust hood.

Don

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Gulp-Dust-Hood/D4244


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmmm... Make sure it is flush to the top also... Works a lot better!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

videator said:


> This is a great machine and I use it often, but it sure leaves a mess... I Am sure This has been done, But here is my take at it... Bought everything from Peachtree.
> 
> If you're interested I can break down the components!
> 
> ...


on mine i use it in frount of my 36"exhaust fan in the window and than use my air hose and blow the rest out the window , no dust in my shop at all , i have 2 fan's in the window's depends where i am working the fan is on , when i am sawing the exhaust fan is taking the dust out the window, i live in florida so that is a good thing, the set up look's good for a inclosed shop just for fyi leve the bolt that hold's down the belt sander loose after use or it will get stuck and it will not come loose , the first unit i had done this , even a pipe wrench couldn't get it loose, so i took unit back and got another one, also the nut's rubber will start to get bad come off after a couple yrs of use also


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have chicken wire across the front of my table top intake. That way, when a piece from an intarsia build slips out of my hand, the DC doesn't eat it on me. Works great. Nicely done on your DC modification.


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes that reverse threading bolt does get stuck.... When I am not using it I leave it loosely threaded...

Thanks!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

videator said:


> You can't see in the pic, but the dust mouth is screwed down in place with the belt sander stop piece screw.


Do you use the belt sander stop when using the belt sander? 

Don


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

If if need to... Most of the time no.


----------

